

Show HN: Hacker News clone in Rails - drum
https://github.com/RyanFriedman/hackernews

======
squiguy7
Did this borrow from Lobsters [1]?

[1]: [https://github.com/jcs/lobsters](https://github.com/jcs/lobsters)

